# Networking >  No local bluetooth device detected

## SaranyaBalraj

I have a lenovo laptop. First when I was using the bluetooth it worked properly but suddenly after two days when I was trying to use it, it is giving me an error "No Local Bluetooth device was detected", "Connect your Bluetooth device and turn on" but it is an integrated bluetooth device. 

Mine is a windows XP sp2 OS. I installed the bluetooth driver again. Then too I am getting the same error.

Please some one help me.

Regards,
SaranyaBalraj.

----------


## srimi

hello,

could you tell me which device u r trying to connect (mobile or ?)
If it is a mobile, check whether the device is hidden or not?
(it should not be hidden).

----------


## SaranyaBalraj

Ya... I have resolved the problem. You are right the mobile was hidden...

Thanks,
Saranya Balraj

----------

